# Neue Norm für Leitungen?



## Stanzman (19 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bin seit kurzen in einer neuen Firma. Und jetzt soll ich einen Raum in den ein Probenhemer aufgebaut ist renovieren. Ich soll alle elektrischen Leitungen ausbauen, und anschließend den ganzen Raum neu verdrahten. Ich soll für alle Leitungen NYM 5x2,5 mm² verwenden. (auch für normale Schukosteckdosen, die mit B16A abgesichert sind).

Mir wurde gesagt das es bei Neuanlagen seit kurzen pflicht ist mindestens 2,5 mm² NYM zu verlegen. Gibts dazu ne neuen Norm? Bzw weiß jemand was darüber?

MfG Stanzman


----------



## MSB (19 Mai 2011)

Dann frag halt denjenigen welcher wo das verzapft, in welcher Norm das stehen soll.

Hier mal eine Auswahl an Möglichkeiten:
VDE-Normen
Richtlinien
Versicherungsbedingungen z.B. VdS
VDE-Normen für spezielle Gebäude z.B. Menschenansammlungen ...

Ob und was auf deine Aufgabe zutrifft, kann wohl keiner hier wirklich sagen,
außerdem kommt dann möglicherweise noch PlanB: Der Kunde will das halt einfach so.

Zum 2,5mm² für B16A (z.B. Schuko).
Wenn du dir gängige Leitungslängen + Häufung + Spannungsfall betrachtest,
kommst du fast von selbst zum Schluss, das 1,5mm² in den wenigstens Fällen genügen wird.
Nachzulesen in VDE0298-4, bzw. div. Tabellenbüchern, die jeder gelernte irgendwo rumliegen hat,
wirklich neu wäre das aber eigentlich nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Stanzman (19 Mai 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Dann frag halt denjenigen welcher wo das verzapft, in welcher Norm das stehen soll.


Der Kollege ist auch erst seit kurzen in der Firma und konnte mir das nicht beantworten. Aber ich frage mal morgen einen anderen Kollegen.



MSB schrieb:


> PlanB: Der Kunde will das halt einfach so.


Als wir bauen das intern für die Firma. 

Und die sache mit dem nachrechnen muss ich ma machen. Aber bei einer einzelnen Leitung ca. 3m lang sollte 1,5 eigentlich gut reichen. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## DJMetro (23 Mai 2011)

Moin,
ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei unseren örtlichen Stadtwerken. Er sprach auch mal kurz an, dass neuerdings 1,5mm² nur noch mit 10A abgesichert werden dürfen. Von daher könnten 2,5mm² bei 16A gut passen.

Andi


----------



## element. (23 Mai 2011)

Bitte genauer (Normenverweis etc). "Gehört" hab ich auch schon viel... 

Sinnvoller ist es allemal, für eine Schukosteckdose nur C10 / C13 vorzusichern. Dann reicht meistens auch 1,5 und das Ding brennt nicht so leicht ab, wenn zuviel dranhängt.


----------



## MSB (23 Mai 2011)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Moin,
> ein Bekannter von mir arbeitet bei unseren örtlichen Stadtwerken. Er sprach auch mal kurz an, dass neuerdings 1,5mm² nur noch mit 10A abgesichert werden dürfen. Von daher könnten 2,5mm² bei 16A gut passen.



Vielleicht sind auch einfach nur genug Zweckbauten abgefackelt, so dass das Thema jetzt in der "breiten Masse" angekommen ist.

Fakt ist, das sich in der betreffenden Norm, bzgl. Leitungsdimensionierung seit 1988 nichts wesentliches / gravierendes geändert hat,
und seit der Ausgabe 2003 überhaupt nichts mehr.


----------



## tnt369 (23 Mai 2011)

neue norm dazu gibt es meines wissens nicht

infos siehe DIN VDE 0100 Teil 430 (überstromschutzeinrichtungen)

und DIN VDE 0298 Teil 4 (strombelastbarkeit von leitungen in der gebäudeinstallation)


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (23 Mai 2011)

In der Meisterschule wurde uns auch immer eingetrichtert, das man in der Industrie angeblich immer 2,5mm² verlegen soll.

Damals wurde das begründet mit der höheren mechanischen Belastbarkeit. Naja, kann man sich drüber streiten.. 

Wenn man sich allerdings die 30°C Tabelle nach VDE 298-4 anschaut, sieht man sehr schnell, das 1,5mm² bei Verlegeart B2 (im Rohr oder Installationkanal) und 3 belasteten Adern nicht mehr ausreicht. 

Auch die 25°C Tabelle ist nicht mehr ausreichend, wenn man Häufungen und/oder Kabelbündel hat. Hier muß man ja -wenn man es richtig macht- mit Reduktionsfaktoren rechnen. Auch hier ist man mit 1,5mm² bei 16A In sehr schnell am Ende.

Im Normalfall verlegen wir bei uns in der Firma auch alles in 2,5mm².


gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Stanzman (23 Mai 2011)

Also scheint diese 2,5 mm² Sache auch in anderen Betrieben so gehandhabt. Da bin ich ja zufrieden.

Wie soll man das mit der mechanischen Belastbarkeit verstehen? (Speziell wenn die Kabel in einem Installationskanal/-rohr verlegt wird. Also Verlegeart B2.)

MfG Stanzman


----------

